# HUD homes and backfeeding electrical.......



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I figured i would start a new post about this as it seems like companies such as 1st Preston and AMS are being really pushy about this. I have refused to do this for AMS do to what i see as a HUGE liability if someone gets hurt. I could just see a neighbor come waltzing into a home while i was working in the basement testing the furnace, tripping over a "suicide cord" and electrocuting themselves. I talked to our local electric provider and they also advised against it. If you ask an OSHA inspector they will also tell you it's illegal but these service co's keep saying HUD requires it! Why would one government agency (OSHA) say you cannot do this while another (HUD) tells you that you have to do it?? Anyways if any of you are doing this ask your insurance underwriter if your covered in case someone gets injured or killed while your doing this. I think you will be surprised..........................


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

A fool is born every second.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My insurance agent about had a coronary when I told him such things go on.
And he assured me that should I be dumb enough to try such a thing I'd be on my own should any thing negative happen. 
That such activities are definitely NOT covered in my policy.
He said that the only place you'd find that coverage would be in an electrician's policy.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If we had told our agent that he would have been obliged to report it to his higher ups and we would have been canceled. We used a "We know of a contractor.." secenario with them and they let us know in no uncertain terms that no claim would be covered under those circumstances.
I have heard contractors try to explain that to companies like Safeguard. They seem to have put out a "talking points" sheet to their management. You get the same 18 word answer no matter who you talk to there and they do not elaborate or deviate from it. So you know the cupability is all on you.
We had a situation once where the previous homeowner had cracked a gas valve and intentionally crossed wired the service panel. She stopped by while the trashout was underway and had the nerve to admit it to one of our crews. She thought blowing the house up was her revenge at the lender for foreclosing on her. Nevermind who she would have killed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Had gas in lightbulbs once.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If we had told our agent that he would have been obliged to report it to his higher ups and we would have been canceled. We used a "We know of a contractor.." secenario with them and they let us know in no uncertain terms that no claim would be covered under those circumstances.
> I have heard contractors try to explain that to companies like Safeguard. They seem to have put out a "talking points" sheet to their management. You get the same 18 word answer no matter who you talk to there and they do not elaborate or deviate from it. So you know the cupability is all on you.
> We had a situation once where the previous homeowner had cracked a gas valve and intentionally crossed wired the service panel. She stopped by while the trashout was underway and had the nerve to admit it to one of our crews. She thought blowing the house up was her revenge at the lender for foreclosing on her. Nevermind who she would have killed.


I did one yesterday in which the home owners turned on the utilities months after they left. They put the heater on and flooded their home. We've been servicing the lawn for about 6 months now. Reported it. The neighbors knew about it and thought it was funny. Well we finally got the Ppo initial secure and as I rolled up the drive way I could just smell the mold. 

The neighbors came out asking when are we going to take care of the mold. They can't stand the mold smell and it's making them sick. I said I'll be submitting the bids to get it taken care of. And because it's in a tract sub division and had children, i told them to call the dept of health. 

It amazes me that people thinking doing such dumb things comes with no consequences. And then you've got neighbors who thinks it's funny and do nothing about it not thinking how it's going to affect them and those around them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge in the areas I run in I've never had any one do any thing stupid that might kill me.

Gas in light bulbs??? I'd never know about that most of the time because usually the power is long ago turned off on most of the ones I do.

I've seen plenty of thievery and vandalism.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

So true but whats worse is the service companies/banks KNOWINGLY selling homes that they know are hazardous to your health. Had to meet a young couple yesterday where their 14 month old child was being transferred to university hospitals ( after 4 seperate hospital stays) due to developing acute asthma conditions after purchasing a foreclosed home 3 months ago. 

the bank knew that this was a meth house and did absolutely nothing to remediate the problem. police reports were sent to the bank and the service companies and they looked "the other way" and ignored the entire situation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> So true but whats worse is the service companies/banks KNOWINGLY selling homes that they know are hazardous to your health. Had to meet a young couple yesterday where their 14 month old child was being transferred to university hospitals ( after 4 seperate hospital stays) due to developing acute asthma conditions after purchasing a foreclosed home 3 months ago.
> 
> the bank knew that this was a meth house and did absolutely nothing to remediate the problem. police reports were sent to the bank and the service companies and they looked "the other way" and ignored the entire situation.


That's one I haven't seen yet(meth house). And I'm surprised , I've found nearly every other popular drug in homes. That leads me to another question. What do you guys or gals do when you find drugs? I've flushed them down toilets when the water was on, and if it was pot I'd crush it up and dump outside. I thought about taking to the police or calling them,but figured they would arrest me for possession.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> That's one I haven't seen yet(meth house). And I'm surprised , I've found nearly every other popular drug in homes. That leads me to another question. What do you guys or gals do when you find drugs? I've flushed them down toilets when the water was on, and if it was pot I'd crush it up and dump outside. I thought about taking to the police or calling them,but figured they would arrest me for possession.


They won't arrest you if you're calling it in and show them your work order. I do it all the time. I call them to discard of it.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> So true but whats worse is the service companies/banks KNOWINGLY selling homes that they know are hazardous to your health. Had to meet a young couple yesterday where their 14 month old child was being transferred to university hospitals ( after 4 seperate hospital stays) due to developing acute asthma conditions after purchasing a foreclosed home 3 months ago.
> 
> the bank knew that this was a meth house and did absolutely nothing to remediate the problem. police reports were sent to the bank and the service companies and they looked "the other way" and ignored the entire situation.


That's awful. Out here, they city gets involved once it's reported to have been a meth house. Hazmat crews do their thing. 

Usually REO's are sold as is with a disclosure that they buy and occupy at their own risk right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> They won't arrest you if you're calling it in and show them your work order. I do it all the time. I call them to discard of it.


I just wasn't sure. Hate to be sitting in the cell for something so stupid. I've heard of people buying seized cars at auction, then getting pulled over and they found drugs in the car that was there when they bought it, but still getting arrested for it. I have given the local cops ammo that I've found before, they like that. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

In our State meth is suppose to be remediated by the owner after the "product" is removed. The byproduct of the manufacturing can kill ya. The soot on the walls is pure drug and gets absorbed through the skin. Nasty stuff.

MBobbish, if the police won't pick up the pot than burn it  We went to a property that had 5 acres (yes 5 acres) of pot/marijuanna and we called the Sheriff and he said "just leave..its ok".....mmmmmmm I think to this day it was a DEA Drug bust waiting to happen but nobody stopped us. Pics is attached.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> In our State meth is suppose to be remediated by the owner after the "product" is removed. The byproduct of the manufacturing can kill ya. The soot on the walls is pure drug and gets absorbed through the skin. Nasty stuff.
> 
> MBobbish, if the police won't pick up the pot than burn it  We went to a property that had 5 acres (yes 5 acres) of pot/marijuanna and we called the Sheriff and he said "just leave..its ok".....mmmmmmm I think to this day it was a DEA Drug bust waiting to happen but nobody stopped us. Pics is attached.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2pXxHW1DHs


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Backfeeding*

I have refused to do any work orders that call for this. I refuse to put the safety of my folks at risk. Not only that but if something happens you could wind up losing everything when the insurance doesn't cover you.
If they are that in need for it to be done, they will have to call licensed electricians and spend the money.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> In our State meth is suppose to be remediated by the owner after the "product" is removed. The byproduct of the manufacturing can kill ya. The soot on the walls is pure drug and gets absorbed through the skin. Nasty stuff.
> 
> MBobbish, if the police won't pick up the pot than burn it  We went to a property that had 5 acres (yes 5 acres) of pot/marijuanna and we called the Sheriff and he said "just leave..its ok".....mmmmmmm I think to this day it was a DEA Drug bust waiting to happen but nobody stopped us. Pics is attached.


That's crazy!! I don't usually find that much of any thing. It's usually a small amount in a baggy, or paraphernalia. I think that's how it spelled? 5 acres is a lot. You didn't see a Mexican on a ladder under a blue tarp make believe swimming did you.:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> That's crazy!! I don't usually find that much of any thing. It's usually a small amount in a baggy, or paraphernalia. I think that's how it spelled? 5 acres is a lot. You didn't see a Mexican on a ladder under a blue tarp make believe swimming did you.:laughing:


It's just because I'm the rasta man.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> That's crazy!! I don't usually find that much of any thing. It's usually a small amount in a baggy, or paraphernalia. I think that's how it spelled? 5 acres is a lot. You didn't see a Mexican on a ladder under a blue tarp make believe swimming did you.:laughing:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgGgi1OGnzc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> So true but whats worse is the service companies/banks KNOWINGLY selling homes that they know are hazardous to your health. Had to meet a young couple yesterday where their 14 month old child was being transferred to university hospitals ( after 4 seperate hospital stays) due to developing acute asthma conditions after purchasing a foreclosed home 3 months ago.
> 
> the bank knew that this was a meth house and did absolutely nothing to remediate the problem. police reports were sent to the bank and the service companies and they looked "the other way" and ignored the entire situation.







I'd imagine those folks are going to soon own a large portion of that bank??????


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> I just wasn't sure. Hate to be sitting in the cell for something so stupid. I've heard of people buying seized cars at auction, then getting pulled over and they found drugs in the car that was there when they bought it, but still getting arrested for it. I have given the local cops ammo that I've found before, they like that. But thanks for the advice.






Give the cops the ammo??????



I've got cheaper places to dispose of it that doesn't cost taxpayers money.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> Had gas in lightbulbs once.


That wasn't Alcatraz that you were performing preservation services on was it???? Remember that scene in the movie with Clint Eastwood.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

BPWY said:


> Give the cops the ammo??????
> 
> I've got cheaper places to dispose of it that doesn't cost taxpayers money.


I only give them the ammo I don't need or want. If its something I have I'm keeping it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> I only give them the ammo I don't need or want. If its something I have I'm keeping it.






Thats what I was referring to.



I've got a lot of friends, so if I don't have a use for it there is a damn good chance one of them has that caliber.
So far the cops stand at 0.0


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

BPWY said:


> Thats what I was referring to.
> 
> I've got a lot of friends, so if I don't have a use for it there is a damn good chance one of them has that caliber.
> So far the cops stand at 0.0


Have any use for 303 enfield? How about some 30-30 that looks crappy? Some of this stuff is unsafe imo.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

30-30 yes but the shipping would be a killer.



If its unsafe...... pass.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Hmmm, .303 Lee Enfield is one i have not added to my collection yet!! Need to find a deal on one. Right now i use .22, .223, .556, 7 Mag, 7MM-08, 30-30, .270, 7.5 Swiss, 7.62 x 39, 7.62 x 54, 20 ga, 12 ga, .380 and .45 and soon a 454 Casull in a lever action model 92 Rossi. My girls routinely clean me out of .22 and can easily go through 1000 rounds in an afternoon! That's my fault though as i bought them 30 round banana clips for their 10-22's with a Hot Lips speed loader.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> Hmmm, .303 Lee Enfield is one i have not added to my collection yet!! Need to find a deal on one. Right now i use .22, .223, .556, 7 Mag, 7MM-08, 30-30, .270, 7.5 Swiss, 7.62 x 39, 7.62 x 54, 20 ga, 12 ga, .380 and .45 and soon a 454 Casull in a lever action model 92 Rossi. My girls routinely clean me out of .22 and can easily go through 1000 rounds in an afternoon! That's my fault though as i bought them 30 round banana clips for their 10-22's with a Hot Lips speed loader.


Don't wanna mess with this guy.:laughing: what's up with the .556 and 7.5 swiss? Odd cals for around my parts. You must do a lot of hunting. Let me guess you can hunt right out the back door. Sounds like a real nice collection.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Don't wanna mess with this guy.:laughing: what's up with the .556 and 7.5 swiss? Odd cals for around my parts. You must do a lot of hunting. Let me guess you can hunt right out the back door. Sounds like a real nice collection.


The .223 Remington is a sporting cartridge with the same external dimensions as the 5.56x45mm NATO military cartridge. It is loaded with a .224" diameter, jacketed bullet, with weights ranging from 40 up to 90 grains, though the most common loadings by far are 55 grains.

The primary difference between .223 Remington and 5.56 x 45 mm is that .223 is loaded to lower pressures and velocities compared to 5.56 mm. .223 Remington ammunition can be safely fired in a 5.56 mm chambered gun, but the reverse can be an unsafe combination. The additional pressure created by 5.56 mm ammo will frequently cause over-pressure problems such as difficult extraction, flowing brass, or popped primers, but in extreme cases, could damage or destroy the rifle. Chambers cut to .223 Remington specifications have a shorter leade (throat) area as well as slightly shorter headspace dimensions compared to 5.56 mm "military" chamber specs, which contributes to the pressure issues.


As far as the 7.5 x 55, google K-31 Swiss. This is BY FAR my most accurate Milsurp Rifle. I shoot it with iron sites at 200 YDS and can hit the bottom of a coffee can within 3 shots. Scoped it would be EXTREMELY deadly!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> The .223 Remington is a sporting cartridge with the same external dimensions as the 5.56x45mm NATO military cartridge. It is loaded with a .224" diameter, jacketed bullet, with weights ranging from 40 up to 90 grains, though the most common loadings by far are 55 grains.
> 
> The primary difference between .223 Remington and 5.56 x 45 mm is that .223 is loaded to lower pressures and velocities compared to 5.56 mm. .223 Remington ammunition can be safely fired in a 5.56 mm chambered gun, but the reverse can be an unsafe combination. The additional pressure created by 5.56 mm ammo will frequently cause over-pressure problems such as difficult extraction, flowing brass, or popped primers, but in extreme cases, could damage or destroy the rifle. Chambers cut to .223 Remington specifications have a shorter leade (throat) area as well as slightly shorter headspace dimensions compared to 5.56 mm "military" chamber specs, which contributes to the pressure issues.
> 
> As far as the 7.5 x 55, google K-31 Swiss. This is BY FAR my most accurate Milsurp Rifle. I shoot it with iron sites at 200 YDS and can hit the bottom of a coffee can within 3 shots. Scoped it would be EXTREMELY deadly!!!


I got it now , I was wondering what a .556 is you ment 5.56 mm. I know what that is. Looks like you got an sks too. I have winchester model 70 stainless sporter in .270 with a leupold vari-xIII for my deer rifle. Also a remington autoloader .243 , 1911 Colt combat Target, 870 12g, mossberg bolt action 12g , Browning mark .22, and a few others. I'm really intrigued by WWI and WWII weapons. My next purchase will probably be a m1 garand. Cool collection though. Wish I had the place to do more long range shooting.


----------

